# New Jacket for Hubby



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LeftLane Sports -

Mountain Hardware Snowtastic Jacket. Love mine. It's a thick shell, he will need layers under.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.volcom.com/catalog/product/view/id/185674/

Lots of sexy volcom jackets.
http://www.volcom.com/snow/men/jack...SP_CategoryIds&esp_filter_ESP_CategoryIds=824


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


>


I don't think she wanted a pic of your jacket........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You didn't mention budget. I've got several sb jackets ranging from a cheapo, non waterproof, Kohls generic (...one of which is my favorite fitting jacket!) To an expensive Descent jacket, (...I wuz still a NooB when I bought it & dint realize Descent was a "ski" brand. )  :laugh:

Since he's a layerer(-rerer!) :laugh: I would think just about any quality brand, reasonably water/windproof outer layer would suit him just dandy. I'm sure you're familiar enough with his preferences for styles & colors. I would however avoid the lower end 10K/10K breathable, wp rated jackets. But they do seem to start climbing steeply in price above that min. rating level. With GoteTex being the priciest, natch. 

Just be sure you size it big enough to accommodate those days where heavy layering is required. (...I can't do much layering up with my Descent jacket before I start to look like the kid from A Christmas Story! :blink:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

essie52 said:


> Any suggestions?


Tell him to find his own jacket?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Tell him to find his own jacket?


 LOL. Yes, I now agree with you. Originally, the task was meant to give me something to do as I am recovering from surgery but now it's just a frustration. I have no clue what he wants/needs. My only solace is I don't think he does either. :laugh2:
Best, 
E


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

get this Eastwood GORE-TEX® Jacket 888256107380 | Quiksilver

and 1 or 2 more items and use the coupon code: treat

drops it down to $120(for goretex that's cheap), plus the other crap for super cheap. 

jacket isn't thick but I like it, it's 2 layer. if not look for other insulated sale stuff.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I've got a Volcom jacket w/ Zip Tech so it will zip in the back into my volcom pants. Problem here is that you would have to buy the pants too. But it is a sweet pairing. Especially when you are sitting in that cold, icy snow. The jacket is thin, so I layer up under it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Chomps owns a Descent jacket.............oint:........:cheeky4:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Chomps owns a Descent jacket.............oint:........:cheeky4:


I know!! I'm sooo ashamed! :embarrased1:



:laugh:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Alls you got to do is find a shop or website that has last years gear on discount and look for a shell thats 20K/20K waterproof/breathability in his size and color. Done.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get him a bright pink jacket...that way he'll have a hell of a time hiding from you...or you can easily detect/avoid the man douch in the bright pink jacket.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Gotta get gor-tex. It's expensive but worth it. I finally went gor-tex last season and I'm so happy I did. Cheaper jackets just get wet, then you get cold. I need gor-tex pants now. Also gotta get a good base layer, I love merino wool. That will help keep hubby warm too, it stays dry all day. Unfortunately, merino wool is pricey too but also worth it if you ride lots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

What size?

I have about 30 awesome jackets.
All of them virtually brand new.
Some brand new.

Yo u won't find a better jacket cheaper than what I can sell you one.

Off the top of my head
Burton 20k duck down jacket, with satin lining.
Burton gore-tex
Burton ronin 20k
686 15k
Salomon gore-tex
North-face gore-tex
2 WestBeach jackets

Plus way more
All fucking awesome jackets
Pants too, lots of pants

I could hook both of you up, probably for the same price as 1 jacket for just him, from a store


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah it's personal preference. You can never go wrong with a nice black jacket. I love the look of the Volcom, Burton and DC stuff. What colour are his pants?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I love the homeschool stuff. I sweat a ton and having that 30k breathability rating is pretty clutch.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

timmytard said:


> What size?
> 
> I have about 30 awesome jackets.
> All of them virtually brand new.
> ...


Phuck! Missed this until now and he already ordered. Oh well. :frown: I'm going to try to get one more year out of my jacket/pants (no shame in duct tape patches). Great to *see* you!


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> Yeah it's personal preference. You can never go wrong with a nice black jacket. I love the look of the Volcom, Burton and DC stuff. What colour are his pants?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


LOL... you have no idea how funny your statement is! I have absolutely horrid vision so I use Timmy (hubby) as a guide. If there is any one color that does not work, it's black! :laugh:
Thanks for your input! 
Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Get him a bright pink jacket...that way he'll have a hell of a time hiding from you...or you can easily detect/avoid the man douch in the bright pink jacket.


Yes yes yes.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

essie52 said:


> LOL... you have no idea how funny your statement is! I have absolutely horrid vision so I use Timmy (hubby) as a guide. If there is any one color that does not work, it's black! [emoji23]
> Thanks for your input!
> Best,
> E


Whoops! I had no idea. Well you sound like one awesome kick butt rider  I love riding in Maine and New Hampshire but it's quite a drive from Toronto.

I hope your recovery goes by quickly.


chomps1211 said:


> You didn't mention budget. I've got several sb jackets ranging from a cheapo, non waterproof, Kohls generic (...one of which is my favorite fitting jacket!) To an expensive Descent jacket, (...I wuz still a NooB when I bought it & dint realize Descent was a "ski" brand. )  [emoji23]
> 
> Since he's a layerer(-rerer!) [emoji23] I would think just about any quality brand, reasonably water/windproof outer layer would suit him just dandy. I'm sure you're familiar enough with his preferences for styles & colors. I would however avoid the lower end 10K/10K breathable, wp rated jackets. But they do seem to start climbing steeply in price above that min. rating level. With GoteTex being the priciest, natch.
> 
> Just be sure you size it big enough to accommodate those days where heavy layering is required. (...I can't do much layering up with my Descent jacket before I start to look like the kid from A Christmas Story! :blink:



Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

